# [Gainesville FL]



## Votan (Jun 4, 2010)

I am new to the Gainesville area (just moved here in the past couple of months) and would be interested in forming or joining a group.

I play a lot of things.  I will do 4E D&D.  I slightly prefer older editions (I have 1E, 2E, 3.5E, Pathfinder and Castles&Crusades).  Haven't done Traveller in ages but would be quite open to it.  Own Savage Worlds and Cortex but I've never experimented with them.  

Any other gamers here?


----------



## Votan (Jun 8, 2010)

Votan said:


> I am new to the Gainesville area (just moved here in the past couple of months) and would be interested in forming or joining a group.
> 
> I play a lot of things.  I will do 4E D&D.  I slightly prefer older editions (I have 1E, 2E, 3.5E, Pathfinder and Castles&Crusades).  Haven't done Traveller in ages but would be quite open to it.  Own Savage Worlds and Cortex but I've never experimented with them.
> 
> Any other gamers here?




It would appear not . . .


----------



## Votan (Jun 12, 2010)

Just in case it matters, I'd be more than open to trying a new system if that is the reason for silence . . .


----------



## minitrue (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, I just saw your post.  If we could find some others I'd like to join, though not interested in 4e, I'm all for the earlier editions, Pathfinder, Star Wars.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 26, 2010)

My schedule is a bit erratic, but I'd be interested in playing in a 3.5/Pathfinder game.


----------



## Votan (Jun 27, 2010)

DaveMage said:


> My schedule is a bit erratic, but I'd be interested in playing in a 3.5/Pathfinder game.




I think that an erratic schedule isn't a problem.  I have Pathfinder and some of the adventure path modules so that would be certainly be an option.  

Minitrue?


----------



## minitrue (Jun 28, 2010)

I wouldn't mind playing Pathfinder and my schedule is pretty open, other than work.


----------



## Votan (Jun 30, 2010)

minitrue said:


> I wouldn't mind playing Pathfinder and my schedule is pretty open, other than work.






Anybody else interested?


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 30, 2010)

I can probably bring in 1 more person once we set a date.  A friend of mine (not on the boards) is usually up for D&D.  He would play 3.5 or Pathfinder, I'd imagine.


----------



## MikeFlank (Aug 1, 2010)

Are you guys still playing? If so how often and what is the preferred game ATM. I am up for Pathfinder and some Warhammer.


----------



## Votan (Aug 4, 2010)

MikeFlank said:


> Are you guys still playing? If so how often and what is the preferred game ATM. I am up for Pathfinder and some Warhammer.




It is looking like Pathfinder.  We are planning our second session for Sunday if you are interested.  Not sure what the ultimate frequency will be but I'd be delighted if it ended up biweekly.


----------

